# White stuff coming OUT of wood. What is it please?



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 08#1675408
Here I was told this wood was safe









What is this white stuff? It became present an hour or two after placing in the aquarium. Some kind of fungus? Mould? Should I remove the wood? Thoughts?

It came OUT of the wood from the crack. I didn't see anything in there when I had the wood out dry. And it was dry as old bones.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Any fish in the tank? I'd soak it in the tub or large container for a few days before putting it in my tank.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Ya there were. I removed it already. Didn't seem right. What the heck is it though. That wood must have been off a tree a good year or three it's drier than my father's cooking.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Got it already it was sap. Damnit.


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

Actually, it might be slime mold. I put in a piece of Mopani wood in my aquarium, and the slime mold was there in a matter of hours.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Mar 12, 2010)

most likely its nothing. some wood does that what submerged. it shouldnt harm any fish and will eventually stop. i would just keep removing the bulk of it when i saw it.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

I think you hit the nail on the head with sap.

The wood still had some life in it too to do what it did. It was trying to protect itself from the water by sealing that crack. Might just need to leave it sit for a few more months.


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

Slime Mold? I too have a piece of Mopani wood that "slimes" up and I have to clean it separately each maintenance period. Is there anything that ban be done about this? Is the mold harmful to the fish?? because I have seen them picking at it, like eating it...


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm wondering why anybody thinks it is sap? Looking at the wood, sap would seem to be out of the question. The reason for the dry cracks is because the wood has dried. It dries as the moisture (sap) leaves. If you have a good explanation I would like to know how one can think it is sap.

As I said in the OP's other post, I think it is a a crack that has been filled. This is a bird perch. Not a high quality item nor expected to be put underwater. Using white glue and sawdust is a cheap way to fill and hide cracks. White glue is not waterproof and when it is put in water, the sawdust soaks up, expands and squeezes out. Nothing to worry about and it is safe for the fish. Looking at the picture, you can see that the white stuff is granular. I've never seen granular sap in any tree.


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have had similar problems with driftwood from mangrove plants. I bleached the wood first. Then let it dry out again to be sure the chlorine was dissipated. However, when you put it in the tank again it will slime up again. This can be taken care of by adding a pleco to the tank. Pleco's love chewing on driftwood. And I think the mbuna's do as well. Anyway, with a pleco munching on the driftwood the slime problem should be taken care of.


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

djoneser said:


> Slime Mold? I too have a piece of Mopani wood that "slimes" up and I have to clean it separately each maintenance period. Is there anything that ban be done about this? Is the mold harmful to the fish?? because I have seen them picking at it, like eating it...


Slime mold is not harmful at all, and eating it should be totally fine for the fish. Possibly beneficial. They seem to enjoy it as a supplement to their food.


----------

